
How to learn anything you need about medium in 7 minutes - despinaexad
https://medium.com/@Xrysomalloysa/how-to-learn-anything-you-need-about-medium-in-7-minutes-c25e9ebe30fc
======
masonic
This article is perfectly representative of _Medium_ content.

~~~
grzm
Apparently the author (based on the username and author name) has started
submitting their own medium posts to HN: their entire public activity has be 3
submissions they authored, and no comments.

